# Any benefit of taking Uberpool?



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

I accepted one by mistake and if I am not wrong I earned the same amount as uberx. If this is true why would a driver take it given it doubles the risk for price of one. Both pickups in pool were from no stopping zone with no stopping place in sight and one drop was also at no stopping zone. I also wondered if i made a mistake then 2 low ratings for price of one.

Then yesterday while scrolling google map to check destination of current trip an uber pool ping suddenly popped up over google map and accepted the request. I had to cancel all 3 in pool individually i.e 3x cancellations in one go!

So basically pool multiplies everything except the driver earning. 

If you accept them why do you do it?


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

nozm212 said:


> If you accept them why do you do it?


... for question like this it would be more appropriate to ask a Doctor who specialize in psychiatry ...


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> ... for question like this it would be more appropriate to ask a Doctor who specialize in psychiatry ...


Im looking for any benefit that i might not be aware of.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

nozm212 said:


> Im looking for any benefit that i might not be aware of.


Don't stress. You are fully aware. Most members are in agreement, there are no benefits to doing ÜberPool. Nil, nada, zip.

.


----------



## Djhuber63 (Jun 13, 2017)

It’s my most-least favourite thing about Uber. Avoid at all costs


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Any benefits? Yes ... for Uber.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

The only benefit I am aware of is when trying to complete a Quest promo. Apparently, if you take 3 pax during a Pool ride, then all 3 will contribute to the number of rides you have been requested to complete to get the bonus $$.

The very first pool ride I ever did, Uber requested that I pick up my second rider from a No Stopping zone near Manly Wharf in peak hour. 100 meters up the road, I pulled over and cancelled that rider. Interestingly, I got paid a cancellation fee of $5. Shortly after this, a third rider also cancelled - giving me another $4 in cancellation fees.

Pool rides are rife with problems. My last pool rider for another trip couldn't understand why Uber had set the drop off pin a considerable distance from her destination address. She expected me to drive her a lengthy distance through the front gates and all the way to the door.


----------



## thanam (Oct 22, 2018)

it's definitely benefit for uber & pax


----------



## Bostic (Dec 14, 2017)

No.
If you accept a pool and have 2 Pax who don't get on or do not like the order they were dropped off in you will end up with 2 x 1 star ratings.
Remember you just need 49 x 1 star ratings to get deactivated.
Yes that is 451 x 5 star rides and 49 x 1 star drunk scumbags with attitude and you are gone.
The 451 who gave you 5 stars and the 2,200 who did not rate you because there was no issues do not count.
Just the 49 drop_shit riders count with FUber


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

If you going to do pool just remember to turn off new requests then check the waybill. If fare is ok just do singlepax like UberX. Adding more just benefits Uber more than you


----------



## U8er (Sep 11, 2017)

POO reduces the carbon emission by reducing the number of cars that need to be driven. It is good for our environment, according to Uber.


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

U8er said:


> POO reduces the carbon emission by reducing the number of cars that need to be driven. It is good for our environment, according to Uber.


ooooh that gives me a warm, smug feeling!


----------



## Djhuber63 (Jun 13, 2017)

I loved the latest blog “making Poo work for you”


----------

